# Braufest



## Arlox93 (20. September 2009)

Hiho Leute,
undzwar hab ich ein paar Fragen zum Braufest!
1. Man braucht ja ca 500 Münzen für die ganzen Sachen für die Erfolge... soll man da jeden Tag die Daily machen dafür oder gibts noch andere Wege?
2. Wo bekommst man die Fernbedienung her?
3. Kann man die Quest für den Kill von dem Event Boss jeden Tag machen?
4. Wo droopt das Mount? Und ist das Mount eine Heldentat?


----------



## TheBetrayerIllidan (20. September 2009)

1. jedne atg daylies..ander sgeht nicht

2.beim event boss 

3.jap is ne daylie

4.mount dropt beim boss und ist soweit ichw eiß eine


----------



## Baldoran (20. September 2009)

2 : Die Fernbedienung droppt der Eventboss...
3 : Jeden Tag
4 : Das Mount droppt der Eventboss...

Hm...bekommt man für die Dunkeleisenzwerge eigentlich keine Marken mehr pro Kopf ?


----------



## Düstermond (20. September 2009)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> 1. Man braucht ja ca 500 Münzen für die ganzen Sachen für die Erfolge... soll man da jeden Tag die Daily machen dafür oder gibts noch andere Wege?


Du brauchst genau 352 Marken für den Meta. Du kannst die Kleidung nämlich wieder zurücktauschen, wenn du einmal in ihr getanzt hast und dir dann die Mitgliederkarte kaufen.
Die Dailies scheinen im Moment der einzige weg zu sein. Eben habe ich 2 mal am Zwergenwerfen teilgenommen und troz abgeschossener Zwerge keine Bonusmarken bekommen. Entweder gewollt oder einfach nur verbugt.



Arlox93 schrieb:


> 2. Wo bekommst man die Fernbedienung her?


Dropt beim Event-Boss in BRD.



Arlox93 schrieb:


> 3. Kann man die Quest für den Kill von dem Event Boss jeden Tag machen?


Ja, jeder aus der Gruppe kann jeden Tag einmal den Boss aktivieren.



Arlox93 schrieb:


> 4. Wo droopt das Mount? Und ist das Mount eine Heldentat?


Dropt beim Event-Boss in BRD.
Ich glaube es ist nur ein weiteres Braufest-Achievment, keine Heldentat.


----------



## Grushdak (20. September 2009)

Soweit ich eben in der Datenbank hier gelesen habe, 
gibt es nur 11 Einträge für Weltereignisse - aber keinen Eintrag als Heldentat.

gn8


----------



## Copeland (20. September 2009)

Die Zeiten in denen die Tanks dem Schwarzen Herz aus PDC nachlechzen sind wohl vorbei. Das Item vom Eventboss hat satte 170 Ausdauer.


----------



## Droyale (20. September 2009)

Copeland schrieb:


> Die Zeiten in denen die Tanks dem Schwarzen Herz aus PDC nachlechzen sind wohl vorbei. Das Item vom Eventboss hat satte 170 Ausdauer.


und die Maid erst


----------



## Strabato (20. September 2009)

gerade gedroppt. Is ne Heldentat


----------



## Graustar (20. September 2009)

Ich stell mir gerade vor wie die ganzen Suchtis vor Eisenschmiede und Donnerfels stehen damit sie ja schnell die Erfolge machen können. Dann freu ich mich schon auf die nächsten Tage im Forum wenn man wieder liest, wo bekomm ich den Kodo, den Wolpertinger, die Marken, usw.
Nicht zu vergessen die ersten die den Proto haben und die anderen welche Jammern das ihnen einige Erfolge fehlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (20. September 2009)

Baldoran schrieb:


> Hm...bekommt man für die Dunkeleisenzwerge eigentlich keine Marken mehr pro Kopf ?



Ist verbuggt. Hab mal Ticket geschrieben, mal schauen was Blizz meint.


----------



## Blutschwert (20. September 2009)

Copeland schrieb:


> Die Zeiten in denen die Tanks dem Schwarzen Herz aus PDC nachlechzen sind wohl vorbei. Das Item vom Eventboss hat satte 170 Ausdauer.



170 WTF hat wer datenbank link


----------



## LoLTroll (20. September 2009)

bei meinem Schamanen ist gerade nen Trinket mit 98 sp gedropt mit Chance auf 505 haste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SPL1FFSTAR (20. September 2009)

Blutschwert schrieb:


> 170 WTF hat wer datenbank link


hab schon 2 davon nach einem run, stimmt schon, irgendwas mit ner partymaid und ner grimmigen ^^. ganz nebenbei auch noch nen 84 crit trinket mit nem 1008 ap proc erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (20. September 2009)

SPL1FFSTAR schrieb:


> hab schon 2 davon nach einem run, stimmt schon, irgendwas mit ner partymaid und ner grimmigen ^^. ganz nebenbei auch noch nen 84 crit trinket mit nem 1008 ap proc erwischt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1000 nicht 1008 xD


----------



## Sokkha (20. September 2009)

hoffe mal das ist ein bug.. mit dem angriff , dass das keine marken gibt.. sonst wirds wieder hart alles zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder kann man wieder das set kaufen, tanzen und dann wieder umtauschen..
naja ich geh mal schlafen für heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hufson (20. September 2009)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





... falls jemand noch nicht wissen sollte, was so Brauchbares droppt.


----------



## PiaMarie (20. September 2009)

Nabend/Morgen

Dumme Frage,ab welchen lvL Bereich kommt man in die Ini Rein?Nicht das angebrachte Lvl...


----------



## Arosk (20. September 2009)

Ab 55 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sogar schon früher.


----------



## PiaMarie (20. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ab 55
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja meine ja wie weit früher.... so wie andere inis kann man ja auch eher rein als eigentlich gedacht... 55 lvl da geht bestimmt noch niedriger wa?


----------



## Graustar (20. September 2009)

Sokkha schrieb:


> hoffe mal das ist ein bug.. mit dem angriff , dass das keine marken gibt.. sonst wirds wieder hart alles zu kaufen




Das Leben ist Grausam...

aber es geht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (20. September 2009)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> ja meine ja wie weit früher.... so wie andere inis kann man ja auch eher rein als eigentlich gedacht... 55 lvl da geht bestimmt noch niedriger wa?



Ich denke 49 oder so... hab die genaue Zahl nicht im Kopf.


----------



## PiaMarie (20. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich denke 49 oder so... hab die genaue Zahl nicht im Kopf.


danke.


----------



## BigWorm (20. September 2009)

da habe ich auch eine frage und zwar :

Warum bekommt das mount wenn es droppt immer der , der schon fast alle im dem spielt hat oder der ( dumme casual), der grad mal 80 is und komplett grünes eq hat und net mal das schnelle reiten hat ( nicht kaltwetterdingsund nicht das für 5000g) ?? 

mich kozt das dermasen an jedesmal der gleiche mist , letztes jahr und dieses jahr war es schon wieder so,mich regt das so auf .....


----------



## Nihilius84 (20. September 2009)

wenns dich so stört dann geh halt nicht mit randoms rein, oder mit was immer für ner sorte die dich stört, du machst dir doch den aufreger selbst damit


----------



## Arosk (20. September 2009)

Das Mount bekommt der, der höher würfelt...


----------



## Graustar (20. September 2009)

BigWorm schrieb:


> da habe ich auch eine frage und zwar :
> 
> Warum bekommt das mount wenn es droppt immer der , der schon fast alle im dem spielt hat oder der ( dumme casual), der grad mal 80 is und komplett grünes eq hat und net mal das schnelle reiten hat ( nicht kaltwetterdingsund nicht das für 5000g) ??
> 
> mich kozt das dermasen an jedesmal der gleiche mist , letztes jahr und dieses jahr war es schon wieder so,mich regt das so auf .....




Ohh... 
mimimi
Heul doch wegen ein paar Pixxel.
rofl* ich könnt mich immer wieder kaputt lachen über solche Itemgeilen Deppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (20. September 2009)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> Hiho Leute,
> undzwar hab ich ein paar Fragen zum Braufest!
> 1. Man braucht ja ca 500 Münzen für die ganzen Sachen für die Erfolge... soll man da jeden Tag die Daily machen dafür oder gibts noch andere Wege?
> 2. Wo bekommst man die Fernbedienung her?
> ...




1. tjo so is es nun mal (ich brauch nur 100 fürs den rosa ellek (haustier) rest hab ich schon sein jahren...
2. brd beim eventboss dropt aber net immer
3. ja
4. naja als letztes und dieses jahr dropt der widder beim eventboss zu 2% oder so. (ich hab de für marken geholt vor 2 jahren..)


----------



## Topfkopf (20. September 2009)

BigWorm schrieb:


> da habe ich auch eine frage und zwar :
> 
> Warum bekommt das mount wenn es droppt immer der , der schon fast alle im dem spielt hat oder der ( dumme casual), der grad mal 80 is und komplett grünes eq hat und net mal das schnelle reiten hat ( nicht kaltwetterdingsund nicht das für 5000g) ??
> 
> mich kozt das dermasen an jedesmal der gleiche mist , letztes jahr und dieses jahr war es schon wieder so,mich regt das so auf .....



such dir ne gilde oder kauf dir freunde die passen und dich bedarf würfeln lassen.


----------



## DonaldDark (20. September 2009)

> da habe ich auch eine frage und zwar :
> 
> Warum bekommt das mount wenn es droppt immer der , der schon fast alle im dem spielt hat oder der ( dumme casual), der grad mal 80 is und komplett grünes eq hat und net mal das schnelle reiten hat ( nicht kaltwetterdingsund nicht das für 5000g) ??
> 
> mich kozt das dermasen an jedesmal der gleiche mist , letztes jahr und dieses jahr war es schon wieder so,mich regt das so auf .....



wenn dich das so dermaßen aufregt, dann solltest du dringend deine prioritäten neu ordnen, das soll kein flame sein, sondern ein ernst gemeinter rat
davon mal ab, wieso denkst du bitte, daß außgerechnet du das mount haben solltest, und nicht jeder andere der mit dabei war auch ? also ehrlich mal, typen gibts, die gibts nicht


----------



## Dragonfire64 (20. September 2009)

Copeland schrieb:


> Die Zeiten in denen die Tanks dem Schwarzen Herz aus PDC nachlechzen sind wohl vorbei. Das Item vom Eventboss hat satte 170 Ausdauer.



Weit gefehlt ausdauer ist nicht alles, habe pdc trinket (bin warri) 126 ausdauer + gepimpte monarchenkrabbe (juwetrinket mit juwe steinen 65 ausdauer + 2x 51 ausdauersteine und ausweich-benutzen-effekt...Meiner meinung nach ist das beste ausdauertrinket momentan das aus pdc auch wenns 50 ausdauer weniger hat aber das macht beim krieger mit "bis an die zähne bewaffnet" alle 108 rüstung geben dir 3 angriffskraft ich glaube es waren 7684 rüssi das durch 108 x3 sind ~213 AP die nen ordentlichen aggro-boost bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zudem sind es knapp 5% weniger erlittenen schaden durch rüstung ö.ö (relativ oft proccend!) 
Ich hatte es habs dann verglichen aber auch als offi sinnlos da man dort auch duch rüstung ap bekommt demnach werd ich persönlich beim pdc trinket bleiben ö.ö
Wo es lohnt ist bei Protadin und Dk weil die glaube ich beide nicht sehr über rüstung skalieren bzw ihre aggro erhöhen können und für ein bärchen ist denke ich das pdc trinket besser aber das ist nur mein geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LG
Drago


----------



## Sumeira (20. September 2009)

Um nochmal auf die Klamotten zurückzukommen. 

Bist du dir da absolut sicher, dass man die Kleidungsstücke wieder zurückgeben kann?


Ich drehe hier nämlich grade am Rad, weil ich ausrechne, dass die Marken ansonsten nur ganz ganz knapp ausreichen. Und auch nur dann, wenn man alle 12 Stunden "hin und zurück" macht.

Die Quest gibt es doch noch als Daylie oder?


Mfg

Sumi


----------



## iXEd (20. September 2009)

gibt es dieses jahr ein neues braufest mount? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (20. September 2009)

Zu den Kleidungsstücken:

Ja, mann kann sie zurückgeben. Ich hab den Hut gekauft und direkt wieder beim Händler eingestauscht.

Und die Marken sollten reichen. Mit 40 Marken am Tag ist man gut bedient, aber ansonsten ist es sehr knapp. (Hoffe sie fixen das mit den Zwergangriffen.)


----------



## teroa (20. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> (Hoffe sie fixen das mit den Zwergangriffen.)



wieso was ist damit es geht doch !!


----------



## Sumeira (20. September 2009)

Jain.

Das mit den Zwergenangriffen funktioniert zwar, allerdings kann man keine Lose mehr erbeuten.
Beim vorhergegangenen Braufest, bekam man pro Zwerg den man "abbierte" ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ein Los. Das ist heute nicht der Fall.
Deshalb wo die versteckte Frage:  Gewollt? oder Buggy?

Mfg

Sumi


----------



## Hephaistus (20. September 2009)

BigWorm schrieb:


> da habe ich auch eine frage und zwar :
> 
> Warum bekommt das mount wenn es droppt immer der , der schon fast alle im dem spielt hat oder der ( dumme casual), der grad mal 80 is und komplett grünes eq hat und net mal das schnelle reiten hat ( nicht kaltwetterdingsund nicht das für 5000g) ??
> 
> mich kozt das dermasen an jedesmal der gleiche mist , letztes jahr und dieses jahr war es schon wieder so,mich regt das so auf .....



Ich bezweifle sehr sehr stark, dass es lvl 80iger gibt die kein schnelles reiten haben... erstrecht nicht seit dem es mit lvl 40 erhältlich ist und rein garnichts mehr kostet!

Und naja, dumm gelaufen würd ich sagen, ich zumindest gönne es jedem mehr als jemanden mit solch einer einstellung. lächerlich...


----------



## Dagonzo (20. September 2009)

BigWorm schrieb:


> da habe ich auch eine frage und zwar :
> 
> Warum bekommt das mount wenn es droppt immer der , der schon fast alle im dem spielt hat oder der ( dumme casual), der grad mal 80 is und komplett grünes eq hat und net mal das schnelle reiten hat ( nicht kaltwetterdingsund nicht das für 5000g) ??
> 
> mich kozt das dermasen an jedesmal der gleiche mist , letztes jahr und dieses jahr war es schon wieder so,mich regt das so auf .....


Wie man sich wegen einem Spiel so dermaßen auferegen kann ist und wird mir wohl immer unbegreiflich bleiben. Naja typisch Egoisten. Nie anderen was gönnen, sondern nur immer selber alles haben wollen.
Spiel lieber ein Singleplayer-Spiel, da kann dir keiner was klauen, ausser den Strom für den PC vielleicht.


----------



## Pacster (20. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ist verbuggt. Hab mal Ticket geschrieben, mal schauen was Blizz meint.




Nein, das ist nicht verbuggt. Das mit den Marken gab es nur im ersten Jahr...und das auch nur an den ersten 2 Tagen des events. Ich vermute der traffic war einfach zu hoch dann in dem Gebiet wenn alle da alle 30 minuten hingelaufen sind(offiziell wurde es allerdings wegen nem Bug rausgepatcht). Im letzten Jahr war es nicht drin und ich vermute es wird dieses Jahr auch nicht drin sein.
Alle 12h bierfässer schmeißen bringt 18 Marken/run(wenn mans halbwegs anständig durchzieht und ohne großes Risiko...20 sind mit etwas Risiko aber auch drin. Verbockt man das aber, schafft man nicht mehr als 16)....dazu 10 vom Zwergenwerfen und 15(?) als Marktschreier...macht also ca. 60Marken pro Tag wenn man es intensiv macht. Dazu kommen noch die ca. 100 Marken vom ersten Tag(weil man da einige Zusatzmarken kriegt u.a. 40 durch den Coren-Kill). Selbst wenn man das mit dem Zurückgeben nicht ausnutzt, müsste es also möglich sein alles zu kriegen wenn man sich wirklich reinhängt.

Mir kanns egal sein....ich habe letztes Jahr mitgedacht und habe daher jetzt schon den Vio und das Elekk(und auch praktisch alles andere was es gibt bis auf ein paar trinket drops). Da muss ich mir den Stress wenigstens nicht geben...;-)


----------



## Seydo (20. September 2009)

BigWorm schrieb:


> da habe ich auch eine frage und zwar :
> 
> Warum bekommt das mount wenn es droppt immer der , der schon fast alle im dem spielt hat oder der ( dumme casual), der grad mal 80 is und komplett grünes eq hat und net mal das schnelle reiten hat ( nicht kaltwetterdingsund nicht das für 5000g) ??
> 
> mich kozt das dermasen an jedesmal der gleiche mist , letztes jahr und dieses jahr war es schon wieder so,mich regt das so auf .....



Weil du kein größeren anspruch hast, wenn nicht sogar bei deinen verhalten einen Minderen.

Was kann jemand dafür das er sein charackter lange spielt, bzw was soll das für ein grund sein das er nichts mehr kriegen darf?

Und was ist so schlimm daran wenn jemand noch nicht lange 80 ist oder mit nem twinks da hin geht und es dann kriegt? Allgemein hat dich der stand der characktere der anderen nicht zu interessieren es ist ein spiel, manche haben in ihrem leben eben noch was anderes zu tun.

Und fals du das nicht lesen willst hier im anhang die kurzform.

MIMIMIMIMIMI


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (20. September 2009)

Naja, Schade das das mit den Zwergen nicht mehr da ist. Aber dann mache ich eben meine Daylies und mach den zurückgeben Trick. Und dann hoffe ich das meine Gilde mich mit zu Coren nimmt. Schade daran ist das ich dann die Gnomenbrille und das Rosa Elekk nicht bekomme


----------



## bruderelfe (20. September 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht verbuggt. Das mit den Marken gab es nur im ersten Jahr...und das auch nur an den ersten 2 Tagen des events. Ich vermute der traffic war einfach zu hoch dann in dem Gebiet wenn alle da alle 30 minuten hingelaufen sind(offiziell wurde es allerdings wegen nem Bug rausgepatcht). Im letzten Jahr war es nicht drin und ich vermute es wird dieses Jahr auch nicht drin sein.
> Alle 12h bierfässer schmeißen bringt 18 Marken/run(wenn mans halbwegs anständig durchzieht und ohne großes Risiko...20 sind mit etwas Risiko aber auch drin. Verbockt man das aber, schafft man nicht mehr als 16)....dazu 10 vom Zwergenwerfen und 15(?) als Marktschreier...macht also ca. 60Marken pro Tag wenn man es intensiv macht. Dazu kommen noch die ca. 100 Marken vom ersten Tag(weil man da einige Zusatzmarken kriegt u.a. 40 durch den Coren-Kill). Selbst wenn man das mit dem Zurückgeben nicht ausnutzt, müsste es also möglich sein alles zu kriegen wenn man sich wirklich reinhängt.
> 
> Mir kanns egal sein....ich habe letztes Jahr mitgedacht und habe daher jetzt schon den Vio und das Elekk(und auch praktisch alles andere was es gibt bis auf ein paar trinket drops). Da muss ich mir den Stress wenigstens nicht geben...;-)


Sorry dumme frage, aber warum schreibt dann grade buffed in seinem braufest guide das man pro zwerg abwerfen tickets bekommt? und der giode ist der neuste und überarbeitet steht etxtra dabei!


----------



## zergerus (20. September 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Alle 12h bierfässer schmeißen bringt 18 Marken/run(wenn mans halbwegs anständig durchzieht und ohne großes Risiko...20 sind mit etwas Risiko aber auch drin. Verbockt man das aber, schafft man nicht mehr als 16)....dazu 10 vom Zwergenwerfen und 15(?) als Marktschreier...macht also ca. 60Marken pro Tag wenn man es intensiv macht. Dazu kommen noch die ca. 100 Marken vom ersten Tag(weil man da einige Zusatzmarken kriegt u.a. 40 durch den Coren-Kill). Selbst wenn man das mit dem Zurückgeben nicht ausnutzt, müsste es also möglich sein alles zu kriegen wenn man sich wirklich reinhängt.



Wo findet man denn das mit den Bierfässern schmeißen und Zwerge werfen? Bin Hordler (gibts das nur als Ally?), und habe nur die Marktschreier-Quest gefunden.

Danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynd (20. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Und die Marken sollten reichen. Mit 40 Marken am Tag ist man gut bedient, aber ansonsten ist es sehr knapp.



wie viele marken kann man denn pro tag bekommen, abgesehen von den 10 (?) die man alle 12h für das widderreiten kriegt?


----------



## Baumstamm (20. September 2009)

Ich mach mir keine sorgen um die marken sondern um die zwerge xD habe jetzt schon 2angriffe miterlebt, keinen einzigen zwerg getroffen....
Dann sind die Zwerge wieder weg und haben auch keine quest da gelassen...
Mir fehlen aber nurnoch die Erfolge mit coren düsterbräu und die mit den zwergen... help.
Mfg baumstamm


----------



## Aada (20. September 2009)

Wo bekommt man die Q (bei der Horde)  "Rettet das Braufest" ?


----------



## Vrocas (20. September 2009)

So ein scheiß, dass ausgerechnet meine Gamecard am Braufest Sonntag auslaufen mussten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phelps023 (20. September 2009)

Welcher Event Boss? Welches Mount dropt der??


----------



## Komakomi (20. September 2009)

Also ich habe gestern nacht alles erledigt gehabt. Die Zwerge bringen keine Marken, die braucht man allerdings auch nciht wirklich!
Man bekommt mal hier Begrüßungsmarken und da nen bonus ect. wenn man genug Ausdauer hat und etwas Übung im Fässer-Laufen geht alles ganz gut.
40 Marken bekommt man durch die Quest vom fass, welches Von dem Freeloot-Boss dropt. Und sonst bekommt man täglich einige weitere Marken.
Für den Marktschreier gibt es 10 Marken, für den Dunkeleisenzwerge-Angriff 15 und für das Fässer-Rennen (wenn man sich dum anstellt) 16. Wer etwas mehr Ausdauer und Präzesion an den Tag legt, der kann durchaus 30-40 Schaffen (ich bin knapp 25 Minuten durchgeritten und hatte noch 20 sekunden bevor ichs abgegeben habe. Allerdings könnte man noch etwas Mehr schaffen.) Wer sich schon leztes Jahr alles zugelegt hat der hat auch noch 100 Marken für das Ellek-Pet über. Allerdings habe ich Entsezt feststellen müssen, dass man dem Bier des Monats E.v. jedes Jahr erneut beitreten muss.
GZ allen, die sich schon Braumeister nennen dürfen und GL jenen, die noch daran arbeiten.
Der beste Titel aller Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tjoo, ich geh jezt mal in die Arbeit (zufällig arbeite ich auch noch auf der Wies'n lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Wynd (20. September 2009)

Baumstamm schrieb:


> Ich mach mir keine sorgen um die marken sondern um die zwerge xD habe jetzt schon 2angriffe miterlebt, keinen einzigen zwerg getroffen....



bei mir lag vorhin ein zahnrad da, das eine Q ausgespuckt hat und den erfolg mit den dunkeleisenzwergen erfolgreich beendet hat.

edit: im anderen thread hat jmd geschrieben, dass dieses zahnrad nur erscheint wenn man die fässer erfolgreich verteidigt hat sprich: diese heile geblieben sind. irgendwer muss also die zwerge bei mir platt gemacht haben ... ob mit bier oder waffengewalt kann ich leider nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baumstamm (20. September 2009)

mir  ist klar das das mit den fässer und so so ist.
Ich weiß das man die zwerge mit bier abwerfen muss, nur klappt das leider nicht so wie gewollt...


----------



## gallatin8 (20. September 2009)

Huhu

Ich hab auch nochmal ne Frage muss man eigentlich lvl 80 sein um den Quest mit Coren zu starten?


----------



## Shylie (20. September 2009)

Gibt es eingtl. nur vor Orgrimmar die Daylies oder sind auch noch an anderen Orten welche zufinden?


----------



## Baumstamm (20. September 2009)

endlich geschafft zu deffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt is nur noch die frage wie ich coren düsterbräu killen kann aber des werde ich auchnoch rausfinden xD


----------



## Wynd (20. September 2009)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Also ich habe gestern nacht alles erledigt gehabt. Die Zwerge bringen keine Marken, die braucht man allerdings auch nciht wirklich!
> Man bekommt mal hier Begrüßungsmarken und da nen bonus ect. wenn man genug Ausdauer hat und etwas Übung im Fässer-Laufen geht alles ganz gut.
> 40 Marken bekommt man durch die Quest vom fass, welches Von dem Freeloot-Boss dropt. Und sonst bekommt man täglich einige weitere Marken.
> Für den Marktschreier gibt es 10 Marken, für den Dunkeleisenzwerge-Angriff 15 und für das Fässer-Rennen (wenn man sich dum anstellt) 16. Wer etwas mehr Ausdauer und Präzesion an den Tag legt, der kann durchaus 30-40 Schaffen



danke für die auflistung. wie hast du gestern schon alles schaffen können? hattest du noch marken vom vorjahr?
ich beabsichtige den eventerfolg zu machen UND das pet zu kaufen. eine sehr zeitaufwendiges unterfangen, glaube ich. *durch die dunkeleisenzwerge kann man definitiv keine zusätzlichen marken bekommen?*


----------



## Tweetycat280 (20. September 2009)

Der Boss ist Level 80 u die Quest kann auch erst mit Level 80 Starten 

wenn man die Braufestkleidung geholt hat kann man sie innerhalb 2 Stunden wieder zurücktauschen u dafür den Rosa Elek o die Mitgliedschaft im Bier des Monats holen


----------



## Hiliboy (20. September 2009)

Hallihallo,
Ich hab da mal eine Frage, kann man eines der Braufestkleidungsstücke umtauschen?

Und wie meint Koma das mit
Fässer-Rennen (wenn man sich dum anstellt) 16. Wer etwas mehr Ausdauer und Präzesion an den Tag legt, der kann durchaus 30-40 Schaffen

?

Weil beim mir gibt das immer nur 10 ... mfg


----------



## krutoi (20. September 2009)

wenn man die widder quest, wo man die fässer transprotieren muss, gemacht hat, und danach den questgeber nochmal anspricht hat man die option sich wieder auf einen widder zu setzen und fässer zu transportieren. da gibts pro fass dann 2 marken. solltet ihr allerdings von widder absteigen geht das dann nicht mehr. ich schätze mal das kann man auch täglich machen aber das wird sich dann zeigen.


----------



## Hiliboy (20. September 2009)

Ah ok danke...


MIST^^


----------



## SapAra (20. September 2009)

Hat noch wer Probleme Donnerbier gekauft zu bekommen? Das Prob haben mehrere bei mir in der Gilde. Der Händler auf dem Fest hat das nicht. Einer hat es auch schon in Kharanos gekauft, aber das zählt dann nicht für den Erfolg.


----------



## Liberiana (20. September 2009)

SapAra schrieb:


> Hat noch wer Probleme Donnerbier gekauft zu bekommen? Das Prob haben mehrere bei mir in der Gilde. Der Händler auf dem Fest hat das nicht. Einer hat es auch schon in Kharanos gekauft, aber das zählt dann nicht für den Erfolg.



Donnerbier = Donnerbräu Lager  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## #Dante# (20. September 2009)

noch 2 dumme erfolge und ich bin braumeister


----------



## #Dante# (20. September 2009)

Sumi
[/QUOTE]




Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Der Boss ist Level 80 u die Quest kann auch erst mit Level 80 Starten
> 
> 
> der boss ist 77


----------



## Sakeros (20. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Der Boss ist Level 80 u die Quest kann auch erst mit Level 80 Starten
> 
> 
> der boss ist 77



Nur wenn du betrunken bist^^


----------



## Card09 (20. September 2009)

Habe jetzt 85 Marken.

Habe alle qs vor Og gemacht ink. Coren Besiegt

Alles innerhalb von einer Stunde schaffbar


----------



## Staffbuster (20. September 2009)

Card09 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt 85 Marken.
> 
> Habe alle qs vor Og gemacht ink. Coren Besiegt
> 
> Alles innerhalb von einer Stunde schaffbar



Du hast die Quest bei der du Fässer sammeln musst und 2 Marken pro Fass bekommst vergessen ;-)


----------



## Wynd (20. September 2009)

krutoi schrieb:


> wenn man die widder quest, wo man die fässer transprotieren muss, gemacht hat, und danach den questgeber nochmal anspricht hat man die option sich wieder auf einen widder zu setzen und fässer zu transportieren. da gibts pro fass dann 2 marken. solltet ihr allerdings von widder absteigen geht das dann nicht mehr. ich schätze mal das kann man auch täglich machen aber das wird sich dann zeigen.



DANKEEE! wenn du das nicht geschrieben hättest, hätte ich es total verpennt! der typ ist nämlich nicht als Q-geber gekennzeichnet. das ist aber das was man alle 12h machen kann, ja?

die dunkeleisenzwerge bringen leider keine marken. habe es grad nochmal versucht. immerhin: 109 marken am ersten tag. mit der "kleidung zurückbringen"-methode sollte ich/man so locker das dreiteilige kostüm (350 münzen) und nach der rückgabe dann die mitgliedschaft beim "bier des monats" (200 münzen) + das elekkpet (100 münzen) kaufen können.


----------



## Alohajoe (20. September 2009)

Wynd schrieb:


> DANKEEE! wenn du das nicht geschrieben hättest, hätte ich es total verpennt! der typ ist nämlich nicht als Q-geber gekennzeichnet. das ist aber das was man alle 12h machen kann, ja?


Einmal pro Tag. Sagt er dir auch, wenn du mit ihm redest.


----------



## Sôulreaper (20. September 2009)

"Nieder mit den Dunkeleisenzwergen"

muss ich da eine quest annehmen ?

weil hab jetzt je std gewartet das die zwerge in ihren bohrern hoch kommen und dann mit den bierkrügen nach diesen geworfen aber da passiert nichts.

--------------------

und mit dem erfolg der 3 kleidungstücke.
das geht das ich für 200 marken die sachen kaufe -> saufen -> tanzen -> zurückgeben ?


----------



## Sumeira (20. September 2009)

Manchmal frage ich mich, ob der Thread überhaupt durchgelesene wird, oder ob einfach die Fragen gestellt werden.

Egal...

@ Soulreaper

Du kannst nur die Daylie mit dem Angriff der DUnkeleisenzwerge abschließen, wenn ihr das Braufest erfolgreich verteidigt habt. Dann erscheint in der Mitte ein Zahnrad, welches die Daylies startet. Danach nur noch bei einem Typen abgeben


Und ja, anscheinend kann man die Klamotten wieder umtauschen. Kosten allerdings alles in allem 300 Münzen, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (20. September 2009)

Eine Frage, da ich Coren jetzt down habe (hahaha) habe ich von im diesen Düsterbraüs Düsterbraü erhalten. Die QUest habe ich abgegeben. Könnte ich im Prinzip den Becher nochmal bekommen und die Quest nochmal abgeben? Und welches ist die Quest mit den Fässern abgeben?


----------



## Aîm (20. September 2009)

30 marken allein durchs widderrennen sind problemlos drin, wenn man keine mini-lags beim refresh hat. (*murmelt vor sich hin* nur 28 verdammte sch...)


----------



## Owedry (20. September 2009)

SPL1FFSTAR schrieb:


> hab schon 2 davon nach einem run, stimmt schon, irgendwas mit ner partymaid und ner grimmigen ^^. ganz nebenbei auch noch nen 84 crit trinket mit nem 1008 ap proc erwischt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




2 davon das zeig mir mal das teil ist einzigartig


----------



## Aada (20. September 2009)

schön und  gut wenn man die q alle 12h machen kann, werden aber die wenigsten Zeit dafür haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overskilled (20. September 2009)

Baumstamm schrieb:


> mir  ist klar das das mit den fässer und so so ist.
> Ich weiß das man die zwerge mit bier abwerfen muss, nur klappt das leider nicht so wie gewollt...



eine frage dazu muss man wenn man die zwerge abwerfen will den bierkrug den man bekommt immer neu auffüllen oder muss man das freibier von den tischen nehmen trinken und die dann abwerfen ?!?


----------



## Xaven (20. September 2009)

Meine Frage wäre bezüglich der 12Stunden Quest. k...Meister Ray oder wie auch immer gibt Sie mir dann alle 12 Stunden. Ich habe Sie heute früh um ca. 0:14Uhr gemacht. Die Quest ist aber immer noch nicht da. Deswegen frage ich mich ob das nicht nur einmal täglich ist....der Daily reset war aber. 

Kann mir das einer beantworten?


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (20. September 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> .............................
> Alle 12h bierfässer schmeißen bringt 18 Marken/run(wenn mans halbwegs anständig durchzieht und ohne großes Risiko...20 sind mit etwas Risiko aber auch drin. ...............




ich hab heut Nacht um 01:30 die Reitquest gemacht, das sind 13 Stunden und mehr bis jetzt und ich kann noch nicht wieder reiten.. Coren hab ich 2 mal die dailie machen könnenm, Marktschreier auch.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. September 2009)

Owedry schrieb:


> 2 davon das zeig mir mal das teil ist einzigartig



es gibt zwei verschiedene. einen perlenden und einen bitteren. also kann man beide anziehen.


----------



## Ren3gaid (20. September 2009)

ich versteh's grad nicht so richtig. 

Also man kann wenn man ein braufest Kleidungsstück gekauft hat, wieder für Braufestmarken zurückgeben?


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (20. September 2009)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> ich versteh's grad nicht so richtig.
> 
> Also man kann wenn man ein braufest Kleidungsstück gekauft hat, wieder für Braufestmarken zurückgeben?



konnte man beim Sommerfestanzug auch, aber nur bestimmte Teile, glaub Schultern. Ist wie bei umgetauschten /-Tokens, du kannst innerhalb 2 Stunden das Ding zurücktauschen. Also: erst sparen, dann diue Teile mit einmal kaufen, Erfolg holen, zurückgeben, Mitgliedschaft holen.


----------



## Astrad (20. September 2009)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> ich versteh's grad nicht so richtig.
> 
> Also man kann wenn man ein braufest Kleidungsstück gekauft hat, wieder für Braufestmarken zurückgeben?




Ja,wie mit allen markenteilen hat man 2 Stunden zeit es wieder umzutauschen.Ob das mit allen geht,weiss ich net.Aber Gildenkollege meinte Hut geht.Und ich habs vorhinmit den Schuhen gemacht,ging auch.


----------



## Sokkha (20. September 2009)

wenn man den angriff abwendet, spawnt ja das zahnrad..
das einem ne q gibt und den dazugehörigen erfolg.. das hab ich geschafft.. kann ich jezt nach jedem abgewehrtem angriff wieder das zahnrad ansprechen und die marken kassiern oder war das wieder daily , oder gar nur einmalig :O


----------



## Schmeedt (20. September 2009)

ich hoffe ihr wisst das der typ kein weiteres blaues ! bekommt fü die widder q sondern das ihr ihn anlabern müsst?
2x hab ich die q bisher schon gemacht... nach fast genau 12h


----------



## Komakomi (20. September 2009)

Wynd schrieb:


> danke für die auflistung. wie hast du gestern schon alles schaffen können? hattest du noch marken vom vorjahr?
> ich beabsichtige den eventerfolg zu machen UND das pet zu kaufen. eine sehr zeitaufwendiges unterfangen, glaube ich. *durch die dunkeleisenzwerge kann man definitiv keine zusätzlichen marken bekommen?*


Ich hatte keine Marken vom lezten Jahr, sondern ich hatte schon die gesamte Braufest-Tracht und war schon seid leztem Jahr im Bier des Monat's E.v.
Gestern abend ein mal besoffen die Sehertreppe runter gesprungen, alles auf dem Braufest getrunken und gegessen, ein mal das "2-Marken-Mount Kostüm" benuzt und Coren Düsterbräu besiegt. um 1:00 hatte ich dann auch schon den Meta-Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (20. September 2009)

Schmeedt schrieb:


> ich hoffe ihr wisst das der typ kein weiteres blaues ! bekommt fü die widder q sondern das ihr ihn anlabern müsst?
> 2x hab ich die q bisher schon gemacht... nach fast genau 12h



Wie kannst du die 2 mal gemacht haben? Ich hab die erst 1 mal gemacht.. das war heute morgen zwischen 1 und 2..  und wenn ich ihn jetzt anspreche kann ich nicht sagen, das ich helfen will...  sicher das das 12h sind? und nicht 24?? 

Der sagt einem ja auch das das nur 1 mal pro Tag geht.


----------



## Xaven (20. September 2009)

Ja den Typen habe ich auch so angelabert.....der erzählt was von harter Arbeit....Widder...blah aber keine Quest.


----------



## Senseless6666 (20. September 2009)

Blutschwert schrieb:


> 170 WTF hat wer datenbank link



Ja ist aba auch sonst nur nen 10 min CD use druff womit man ne nichtkämpfende levitierende zwerginbeschwört die einem bierzuiwirft wennman ihr winkt.. bah


----------



## RoOniX (20. September 2009)

/push


----------



## Coomassie (20. September 2009)

Ich hab das Widder rennen auch gestern gemacht, kann das aber nicht wieder neu annehmen?

Ist das wirklich eine wiederholbare daily?


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (20. September 2009)

Coomassie schrieb:


> Ich hab das Widder rennen auch gestern gemacht, kann das aber nicht wieder neu annehmen?
> 
> Ist das wirklich eine wiederholbare daily?




das scheint hier die brennendste Frage, denn ohne diese Q ist das Sammeln von XXX Marken scheinbar unmöglich. Ich habe ohne die Q heute nur 25 (25x15=375 Marken) Marken holen können, habe alles andre heut Nacht schon gemacht. 10 Marken Verteidigung gg die Dunkeleisenzwerge, 15 Marken Marktschreierquest.
Hier ein interessanter Link:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=125147


----------



## Ol@f (20. September 2009)

Kann man egtl immer noch die Fernbedienung im Alteractal benutzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmeedt (20. September 2009)

24h würde doch garnicht gehn... das event ist doch erst seit 0:00Uhr
Und ja ich habe wirklich diese quest 2x gemacht.


----------



## Supermany2 (20. September 2009)

ich habe heute noch net viel dort gemacht und nur ein paar kleine fragen^^

1.Ich habe heute 45 Münzen bekommen. Ist das das Maximum was ich heute bekommen kann?
2.Ich lese es gibt nen Quest für den Eventboss? Wo gibts den?
3.Was für ein Reittier gibt es und wo soll es das geben?
4.Was meinen viele mit einer Fernbedienung?
5.Das mit dem Bier des Monats e.V. schicken die einem wirklich jeden Monat ein Bier und somit wäre der eine Erfolg erst nächstes Jahr fertig??????


----------



## Gwildo (20. September 2009)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> ich habe heute noch net viel dort gemacht und nur ein paar kleine fragen^^
> 
> 1.Ich habe heute 45 Münzen bekommen. Ist das das Maximum was ich heute bekommen kann?


Mit Frage 2 gibst du dir die Antwort selbst, er befindet sich in der Kneipe von BRD, musst vorher die Widderreitquest gemacht haben, also diese Einleitung.


> 2.Ich lese es gibt nen Quest für den Eventboss? Wo gibts den?


siehe Antwort 1, Quest gibt auch Marken, ebenso die Folge (Fass, das droppt)


> 3.Was für ein Reittier gibt es und wo soll es das geben?


siehe Antwort 1, seltener Drop beim Boss


> 5.Das mit dem Bier des Monats e.V. schicken die einem wirklich jeden Monat ein Bier und somit wäre der eine Erfolg erst nächstes Jahr fertig??????


 Ja, und wenn du genau hinschaust wirst du merken, das dieser Umstand garnicht so schlimm ist (Tipp: Siehe Metaerfolg) 
Soweit mein Kenntnisstand.


----------



## Sôulreaper (20. September 2009)

wiviel marken gibst dann am tag bzw quests/dailys ?
also auf 12 std bezogen.


----------



## Supermany2 (20. September 2009)

also der Quest das ich mit dem Spion reden soll gibt mir keine Marken nur 1g irgendwas^^


----------



## Anaximedes (21. September 2009)

Kann mir wer verraten wie ich sturzbetrunken werde (ingame) bzw mit welchen Getränk. Ich hätte gerne den erfolg, der ja an sich sehr leicht ist, aber wenn ich nach "total betrunken" noch was reinkippe, übergebe ich mich und nach nochmaligen trinken passiert mal gar nichts.


----------



## Feindflieger (21. September 2009)

Anaximedes schrieb:


> Kann mir wer verraten wie ich sturzbetrunken werde (ingame) bzw mit welchen Getränk. Ich hätte gerne den erfolg, der ja an sich sehr leicht ist, aber wenn ich nach "total betrunken" noch was reinkippe, übergebe ich mich und nach nochmaligen trinken passiert mal gar nichts.



Das reicht dann schon, war zumindest bei mir diesmal so.


----------



## Biggles (21. September 2009)

Wieso fällt Blizzard nichts Neues ein??

Jedes Jahr der gleiche Scheiß!


----------



## Gierdre (21. September 2009)

Mich würde ja interssieren, wieso man für den "grünen Braufestkrug" keinen Heldentat-Erfolg bekommt. Für den blauen und den gelben Krug hat man doch auch einen bekommen. Ist irgendwie unlogisch für mich...
Die einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann ist dass die "Heldentat" darin bestand die Krüge so lange augzuheben bis das Erfolgssystem eingeführt wurde. Aber wie heisst es so schön: "Man muss nicht alles verstehen".


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (21. September 2009)

Da der Thread "Braufest" ja schon geöffnet ist und ich auch 'ne Frage zu dem Event bzw. zu dem Eventboss habe stelle ich sie jetzt auch einfach mal hier. Ich weiß nicht, ob dies vllt. schon irgendwo hier beantwortet wurde, da ich mir nicht alle Posts durchgelesen habe, aber hier nun meine Frage:

Soweit ich mich erinnere musste man doch beim letztjährigen Braufest eine Questreihe absolvieren um dem Eventboss gegenüber zu treten. Muss man diese Questreihe dieses Jahr auch wieder abschließen? Die Questreihe war nämlich übelst nervig ^^ .

Bitte gebt mir nur einen kurzen Hinweis ob ja oder nein. Ich weiß, dass ich es selbst ausprobieren kann, aber dafür muss ich erstmal nach Hause an meinen Rechner kommen. Ich will mich vorab lediglich schon mal darauf einstimmen können ^^ .

Schon mal einen großen Dank vorab für eure Antworten!


----------



## Scampie (21. September 2009)

Zum Widderreiten:

Nachdem man die Quest mit dem 3 Fässern gemacht hat, kann man den Npc ansprechen und dann hat man unten eine Sprechblase zur Auswahl, danach kommt noch eine und dann kann man Fässer transportieren auf Zeit. Dabei empfielt es sich, sich vorher eine Strecke zu suchen. Die Bottiche die auf dem Weg stehen setzen die Erschöpfung des Widders wieder auf Null. Ich laufe immer vom Zelt aus auf der linken Seite des Weges zum Dorf. Bei der Brücke steht der erste und dann weiter hinten der zweite. Im Dorf, wo der Werfer steht, brauch man auch nicht ganz zu ihm, sondern nur in Range kommen, dann wirft er das Fass. Der Rückweg ist der gleiche über die Bottiche und im Zelt, wo der Empfänger steht, ist noch ein Bottich (reinreiten und 180 Graddrehung mit der Mouse, mein Empfinden nach die schnellste Möglichkeit, um Zeit zu sparen.
Man kann dieses Reiten nur alle 24 Stunden, nach dem man es beim letzten Mal gestartet hat, wieder machen, war jedenfalls letztes Jahr so. Also ist nicht an den Dailyreset gebunden, da es ja auch keine richtige Daily ist.


----------



## Mäuserich (21. September 2009)

Hätte noch eine Frage zu den Trinkets:

Im Prinzip entsprechenden sie ja den 40-Marken Trinkets, somit kann man das eigendlich einzigartige Trinket also doppelt anlegen. Allerdings frage ich mich ob sich die Proc-Chance dann auch verdoppelt oder teilen die sich den selben inneren CD? Für meinen Twink wäre das nämlich ne nette Gelegenheit, wenn nicht würde ich mir den Stress nur mit meinem Main machen.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (21. September 2009)

Scampie schrieb:


> Zum Widderreiten:
> 
> Man kann dieses Reiten nur alle 24 Stunden, nach dem man es beim letzten Mal gestartet hat, wieder machen, war jedenfalls letztes Jahr so. Also ist nicht an den Dailyreset gebunden, da es ja auch keine richtige Daily ist.




Komisch ist dass ich es gestern mit twinks alle 12 std machen konnte. Da ich mit main gestern Raid hatte konnte ich die mit Main nicht ein 2. Mal machen und der Typ ist immernoch nicht ansprechbar dabei sind jetzt schon mehr als 24 std rum. Dieses Problem scheinen viele zu haben. Mit dem Twink gings der hat gestern um 19:00 Das letzt mal gemacht und konnte vorhin um 8 Wieder machen.

@Mäuserich: Ich hab gestern mal aus spass beide Trinkets angelegt und die Testpuppe angehauen proccten beide nicht gleichzeitig. Also werden die sich denk ich mal den gleichen inneren CD teilen.


----------



## Scampie (21. September 2009)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> Komisch ist dass ich es gestern mit twinks alle 12 std machen konnte. Da ich mit main gestern Raid hatte konnte ich die mit Main nicht ein 2. Mal machen und der Typ ist immernoch nicht ansprechbar dabei sind jetzt schon mehr als 24 std rum. Dieses Problem scheinen viele zu haben. Mit dem Twink gings der hat gestern um 19:00 Das letzt mal gemacht und konnte vorhin um 8 Wieder machen.



Ich bin da selbst zu noch nicht gekommen es zu testen dieses Jahr, deswegen der Verweis auf letztes Jahr. Aber sonst würde ich mal einen GM anschreiben, könnte ja (mal wieder..) ein Prob sein. Siehe Sommenwendfest.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (21. September 2009)

Scampie schrieb:


> Ich bin da selbst zu noch nicht gekommen es zu testen dieses Jahr, deswegen der Verweis auf letztes Jahr. Aber sonst würde ich mal einen GM anschreiben, könnte ja (mal wieder..) ein Prob sein. Siehe Sommenwendfest.




Ticket is schon offen aber kennst ja die GM´s die trinken in ruhe ihren Kaffee.

die sollen das mal wieder hinbekommen dass das alle 12 Std geht ich brauch 750  Marken (Klamotten, Bier des Jahres Mitglied,Braufestfass und Elekk baby Pet) Und die Klamotten würd ich gerne behalten und nicht weggeben wieder.

Bei 49 Marken (Ca 24 Durchs widderrennen,10 Durch zwergangriff, 15 Durchs Marktschreien) würde ich 15 Tage für die 750 Marken brauchen und dann ist es unmöglich alles zu bekommen da das Fest nur 14 Tage geht.


----------



## Schmiddel (21. September 2009)

Tja...mit den 12h klappt nicht. Ich kann im Moment auch nur die Marktschreierdaily und das Verteitigen machen. Macht 25 Marken. 

Und wenn man die Reitdaily macht kann man auch gut Marken scheffeln. Ich hab gestern 24 Márken geholt. Man kann den Widder auf Vollgas laufen lassen, muss aber zwingend die Bottiche erwischen sonst ist es rum. Das Beste allerdings ist, das man bei Abgabe des Fasses 30sec dazu bekommt. Mit anderen Worten, man hat viel mehr als 3min, um die Fässer zu holen. Je schneller man ist, umso länger kann man machen ergo mehr Marken.

Ich finde es trotzdem etwas knapp mit den Marken.

PS: Es haben mehrere geschrieben, das man die Quest mit Coren erst mit 70 annehmen kann. Das stimmt allerdings nicht. Als wir das erste mal drinnen waren haben wir unsere Twinks per Hexer auch noch reingeportet um die Quest mehr als 5x zu machen. Die waren nicht alle 80. Eine 75er war auch dabei und konnte diese Q ebenfalls machen. Ich schätze mal, da man die vor einem Jahr mit 70 gemacht hat, können alle ab 70 aufwärts die annehmen. Allerdings beim Wirbeln sind die onehit^^


----------



## otty5 (21. September 2009)

Vielleicht könnte mir jemand sagen, wo ich mich sturzbesoffen runterschmeißen kann, damit ich den erfolg bekomme? Den normalen hab ich schon, das hab ich aber mal irgendwie durch Zufall im Krater von Ungoro, bei der verzweifelten Suche nach dem Abstieg,  geschafft.

Und dann würde mich interessieren, wie ich den Angriff der Zwerge vereiteln kann? Mit welchem Krug muss ich da auf die schmeißen, diesen Grünen, den man bekommt??? Hab das nicht geschafft.

Und welcher NPC verkauft diesen komischen Käse, schien gestern ausverkauft gewesen zu sein.

mfg


----------



## Gwen (21. September 2009)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann hat man noch nie Marken pro "erworfenen" Dunkelzwerg bekommen
- zumindest nicht 2008. Die Marken bekommt man wirklich nur durch die Anfangsquests und die 4 Dailies.

Die erste Daily ist einfach - man bewirft die angreifenden Dunkelzwerge so lange mit Bierkrügen, bis sie
davon laufen. Einfach einen Braufestkrug von einem der Tische nehmen und den auf einen Hotkey setzten.
Und dann spammen was das Zeug hält.
Ab und an läßt einer der Dunkelzwerge einen großen Humpen fallen - wenn man darüber läuft bekommt man
einen schönen "Klingenwirbel" und wälzt sich Humpenschlagend durch die Reihen.
Wenn alle Dunkelzwerge flüchten hinterläßt der größte Bohrer ein zahnrad, daß erst die Daily auslöst. Man kann
also auch einfach danach hinlaufen und dann abgeben (nutzt aber wenig, wenn nicht genügend mitmachen beim Abwehren).

Für zweite Braufest Daily muß man in die Schwarzfelstiefen und kann dort jeden Tag den Braufestsaboteur Coren Düsterbräu
zu erlegen. Neben den netten Items verliert er aber keine Braufestmarken (nur beim ersten mal das Faß mit Dunkelbräu,
dass Marken bei der Abgebae gibt). Der Boss ist dieses Jahr auf die Maximalstufe (3er-Gruppenquest lvl80) ausgelegt - 
wenn man also mit einer 5er-Gruppe lvl55 anrückt ist der Wipe vorprogrammiert.
Tipp: Wer sowieso grade in der Taverne ist, kann dort beim kleinen rot angezogenen Tavernenwirt Dunkeleisenbier kaufen,
daß man für den JubbJubb vom Dunkelmond braucht. Außerdem kann man mit dem Koch nochmal Wettsaufen und so ein
Bier erhalten, daß einen für 1 Stunde in einen Dunkelzwerg verwandelt. Und wer die Maulwurwsmaschine sein eigen nennt,
sollte mal den männlichen Goblin beim Schlagzeug ansprechen - ein Sonderkonzert der L70ETC winkt (und mann sollte einen
der Band mal be/jubeln :-)

Die dritte Daily vollführt man reitend auf dem Braufestwidder (ebenso wie die vierte). Man reitet durch IF oder OG und verkündet
schreiend die Bierwerbung für die Brauerei seines Vertrauens. Der Trick das Ausrufen in der Zeit zu schaffen ist es den Widder 
abwechselnd auf Schritt (Erschöpfung sinkt pro Sekunde um 1-2) und Trab (Erschöpfung steigt um 2 pro Sek).
Außerdem muß man nur auf dem Widder reiten um den Werbeauftrag zu erfüllen - hat man alle 4 Stationen abgeklappert, kann
man den Rückweg auf einem eigenen mount zurücklegen.
Gute Route für die Werbetour:
Horde: Vollgas zur Koppel vor dem Haupteingang und Apfeltonne in der Koppel mitnehmen, dann im Trab/Schritt:
AH (Tal der Stärke) --> Gasse --> Tal der Ehre --> Gasse --> Tal der Weisheit --> oben herum zum Tal der Geister
Allianz: Apfeltonne bei der Koppel ist optional, im Galopp die Rampe zum Haupteingang hoch, dann Trab/Schritt durchs Tor 
--> Bankenviertel --> Mystikerviertel --> Halle der Forscher --> Militärviertel
------
Angeblich kann man diese Quest alle 12 Stunden machen - aber eine erneute Annahme war mir nach 13 Std pause nicht möglich
------

Die Vierte Daily bringt m.E. am meisten Marken - ist aber auch die schwierigste was Koordination angeht (wobei schwierig übertrieben ist).
hat man einmal (Anfangsquests) gelernt wie man den Braufestwidder reitet, und einmal 3 Fässer transportiert kann man jeden Tag (evtl. auch
alle 12 Stunden) nochmal Fässer transportieren. ABER es gibt über dem Questgeber KEIN blaues Ausrufezeichen! Also einfach anklicken,
nochmal auf "Hilfe anbieten" ansprechen und schon sitzt man auf dem Braufestwidder und muß den mit Peitsche auf Trab bringen.
Um Möglicht viele Marken (2 pro Faß) abzustauben heißt es immer auf Maximalgeschwindigkeit bleiben! Damit der Widder aber nicht bockt
muß man die aufgestellten Apfeltonnen abreiten (bringt Erschöpfung auf Null).
ABER: ein bischen lagg oder zu hohes Verkehrsaufkommen und schon funktioniert das einfache Vorbeireiten an der Apfeltonne nicht richtig,
oder zu spät - es lohnt sich also bei lag lieber 2 statt 1 Apfeltonne abzureiten.
Gute Route (vom Startpunkt aus):
Horde: Volldampf Richtung Süden, direkt auf den einzelnen Felsen am Canyon zureiten (dahinter steht eine Apfeltonne), entweder durch das
Nadelöhr oder scharf rechts dran vorbei, dann direkt auf den Fasswerfer zu - beim dunkeln Fleck auf dem Boden drehen (das Faß wird hinterher 
geworfen) und wieder auf das Nadelöhr zu galoppieren. Direkt zum Abgeabepunkt, DURCH das zelt in die Koppel, die Apfeltonne mitnehmen,
drehen, über den Zaun springen und von vorne. Sollte der lagg-Faktor zu hoch sein, kann man die Apfeltonne an der Straße beim Hinweg
mitnehmen.

Allianz: Volldampf richtung Kharanos, LINKS an der an der Brücke vorbei über das zugefrorene Flußbett, Apfeltonne mitnehmen und über den
Zaun springen, rechts am Weg vorbei über die Anhöhe nach Kharanos, auf Höhe des Zauns drehen (das Faß wird hinterher geworfen), und auf die rechte 
Straßenseite wechseln. Hinter den 3 Tannen die Apfeltonne mitnehmen, rechts von der Straße bleiben, von der Anhöhe auf oder neben die Apfeltonne 
beim Flußbett springen, über den Fluß zwischen den Bäumen durch und hinter den Bäumen vor dem Zelt drehen - von vorne.
Wenn lag zu hoch ist auch auf dem Hinweg die Apfeltonne vom Rückweg mitnehmen.

Tipp: 
Auf Höhe des Fasswerfers gibt es immer noch eine zusätzliche Apfeltonne
Wenn das Faß im Inventory landet gibt es ein Gluckerndes Geräusch - selbst wenn die Animation noch nicht fertig ist.
Es ist hilfreich die Tasche aufzumachen, um zu sehen ob das Faß schon eingesammelt bzw. abgegeben ist - manchmal hakt das aus unerfindlichen Gründen.

EDIT: 
Wer als Hordler Probleme mit den Trollverkäufern hat (die Trollbiere) - stellt euch IN das Zelt, dann sollte es funktionieren.
Der A.L.K.-Roboter ist bei der Horde auch ein wenig verbuggt. Hier eine Lösung: Bier nehmen, direkt neben den A.L.K. stellen, und erst werfen wenn der DIREKT
vor einem steht - ansonsten wirft man (im Gegensatz zur Allianz vor IF) eigentlich immer vorbei.
Man braucht übrigends keine 750 Marken sondern nur *grübel* 352. 50=Hut 100=Schuhe 200=Anzug 2=Hopfen
Klamotten kaufen, besaufen und in Dalaran tanzen. Innerhalb der Ablaufzeit Klamotten zurücktauschen und davon die Mitgliedschaft 200 Marken kaufen.
Die restlichen könnte man dann in das süße rosa Elekkbaby-Pet investieren (und hat noch 50 übrig).
2 Marken gibt man für Hopfen aus (Braufest-Reittiererfolg).


Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig mit dem Tipp zu eurem "Braumeister"-Erfolg beitragen


----------



## Lord Gama (21. September 2009)

BigWorm schrieb:


> da habe ich auch eine frage und zwar :
> 
> Warum bekommt das mount wenn es droppt immer der , der schon fast alle im dem spielt hat oder der ( dumme casual), der grad mal 80 is und komplett grünes eq hat und net mal das schnelle reiten hat ( nicht kaltwetterdingsund nicht das für 5000g) ??
> 
> mich kozt das dermasen an jedesmal der gleiche mist , letztes jahr und dieses jahr war es schon wieder so,mich regt das so auf .....



Ach du meine Güte... schonmal an ne Therapie gedacht??

Was haben wir Casuals denn mit deinem Lootglück zu tun? Ich bin Casual hab (schon relativ lange) mehrere 80er und kann so schnell reiten und fliegen wie du, oder schneller. Vielleicht hat Blizzard das Feature Gerechtigkeit eingefügt und Leute wie du bekommen das Mount ned, weil sie sich laufend beschweren. 
Denkst du, dass dein Recht auf das Mount größer ist, weil du 18 Stunden am Tag on bist? Ich denke meine Recht daran ist genauso groß, da ich ebenso die Monatsgebühr zahlen muss. 

Vielleicht siehst du ein, dass dein Lootglück nix mit casuals zu tun hat und denkst nächstes Mal nach, bevor du postest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwen (21. September 2009)

otty5 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte mir jemand sagen, wo ich mich sturzbesoffen runterschmeißen kann, damit ich den erfolg bekomme?


Wyrmruhetempel - 1 Stockwerk
oder
Shattrat - Aldorfahrstuhl in Höhe der Verengung rausspringen oder dort vom Mount steigen



otty5 schrieb:


> Und dann würde mich interessieren, wie ich den Angriff der Zwerge vereiteln kann? Mit welchem Krug muss ich da auf die schmeißen, diesen Grünen, den man bekommt???


Der Braufestkrug, der beim Fest ÜBERALL auf den Tischen steht - neue werden von den umherstehenden Schankmaiden zugeworfen.



otty5 schrieb:


> Und welcher NPC verkauft diesen komischen Käse, schien gestern ausverkauft gewesen zu sein.


Es gibt nur eine Käseverkäuferin/verkäufer. Dort der erste Käse im Kaufmenü



noch ein EDIT:
Die Dunkle Schankmeid - die aus dem Plörrebecher - schenkt auf ein zuwinken nicht nur Bier aus - nein sie bewirft Gegner auch mit leeren Humpen.
Der Schaden ist zwar Moderat - aber der Effekt durchaus sehenswert - und für lowlevel Mobs nützlich.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (21. September 2009)

die Marktschreierdaily ist eigendlich sehr simpel. Ich würde es anders machen.


Aus Alli sicht:

Anfangs im leichten Trab (Also der Grüne Punkt) Bis zu den Toren von IF und dann kann man die ganze Zeit dannach auf den Orangenen Punkt bleiben da man sobald man die 4. Flagge abgeholt hat abmounten und auf sein normales Mount springen kann.


Beste Methode für den Stockbesoffenen Fall:

Shat seherbank hinter dem Gasthaus richtung unteres Viertel auf diese roten Markiesen springen.......Oder sonst irgendein anderen Ort.


----------



## Dogal'Jin (21. September 2009)

otty5 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte mir jemand sagen, wo ich mich sturzbesoffen runterschmeißen kann, damit ich den erfolg bekomme? Den normalen hab ich schon, das hab ich aber mal irgendwie durch Zufall im Krater von Ungoro, bei der verzweifelten Suche nach dem Abstieg,  geschafft.
> 
> mfg



Ab zur Scherbenwelt/Nordend, besaufen, nackig ausziehen (spart im Zeifelsfall Rep-Kosten), und dann mit dem Flugmount kurz aufsteigen und oben vom Mount absteigen. 

Hab mit meinem Schurken 4 Sek. Steigflug überlebt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gruffi der Gnom (21. September 2009)

Scampie schrieb:


> Zum Widderreiten:
> 
> Nachdem man die Quest mit dem 3 Fässern gemacht hat, kann man den Npc ansprechen und dann hat man unten eine Sprechblase zur Auswahl, danach kommt noch eine und dann kann man Fässer transportieren auf Zeit. Dabei empfielt es sich, sich vorher eine Strecke zu suchen. Die Bottiche die auf dem Weg stehen setzen die Erschöpfung des Widders wieder auf Null. Ich laufe immer vom Zelt aus auf der linken Seite des Weges zum Dorf. Bei der Brücke steht der erste und dann weiter hinten der zweite. Im Dorf, wo der Werfer steht, brauch man auch nicht ganz zu ihm, sondern nur in Range kommen, dann wirft er das Fass. Der Rückweg ist der gleiche über die Bottiche und im Zelt, wo der Empfänger steht, ist noch ein Bottich (reinreiten und 180 Graddrehung mit der Mouse, mein Empfinden nach die schnellste Möglichkeit, um Zeit zu sparen.
> Man kann dieses Reiten nur alle 24 Stunden, nach dem man es beim letzten Mal gestartet hat, wieder machen, war jedenfalls letztes Jahr so. Also ist nicht an den Dailyreset gebunden, da es ja auch keine richtige Daily ist.





Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> Komisch ist dass ich es gestern mit twinks alle 12 std machen konnte. Da ich mit main gestern Raid hatte konnte ich die mit Main nicht ein 2. Mal machen und der Typ ist immernoch nicht ansprechbar dabei sind jetzt schon mehr als 24 std rum. Dieses Problem scheinen viele zu haben. Mit dem Twink gings der hat gestern um 19:00 Das letzt mal gemacht und konnte vorhin um 8 Wieder machen.
> 
> @Mäuserich: Ich hab gestern mal aus spass beide Trinkets angelegt und die Testpuppe angehauen proccten beide nicht gleichzeitig. Also werden die sich denk ich mal den gleichen inneren CD teilen.


Also ums das mal kurz zu erläutern:
(Ich hatte wegen einem anderen Problem (gelöschte Braufestmarken) -->Link einen GM gesprochen und hab auch nach dem Reiten gefragt)
2008 konnte man alle 12 Std. reiten. 2009 wurde das Zeitintervall erhöht.
Wie hoch wollte der GM nicht sagen, ist aber quasi wie eine Daylie zu erlediegen, nur halt ohne "!" ^^


----------



## KellerK1nd (21. September 2009)

> da habe ich auch eine frage und zwar :
> 
> Warum bekommt das mount wenn es droppt immer der , der schon fast alle im dem spielt hat oder der ( dumme casual), der grad mal 80 is und komplett grünes eq hat und net mal das schnelle reiten hat ( nicht kaltwetterdingsund nicht das für 5000g) ??
> 
> mich kozt das dermasen an jedesmal der gleiche mist , letztes jahr und dieses jahr war es schon wieder so,mich regt das so auf .....



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahah....

mimimimimimimimimimimimimimi...

OMG Geh mal lieber noch bißchen in die Schule und höre mit dem Spiel auf, vor allem 3 Uhr nachts, haben dir deine Eltern nicht gesagt das du schon lange im Bett sein mußt? Du pist ein sschlimmer Pursche, man ssoltte dich zu Poden werfen!


----------



## Dante_Dragon (21. September 2009)

Gruffi schrieb:


> einen GM gesprochen und hab auch nach dem Reiten gefragt)
> 2008 konnte man alle 12 Std. reiten. 2009 wurde das Zeitintervall erhöht.
> Wie hoch wollte der GM nicht sagen, ist aber quasi wie eine Daylie zu erlediegen, nur halt ohne "!" ^^




Da kann aber wie gesagt das nicht so ganz stimmen.

Twink gemacht:

Gestern morgen kurz nach 7, Gestern abend 19:30 Uhr,heute morgen, kurz vor 8.  Wie man sieht in 12 Std. intervallen.

Main:

Gestern morgen kurz nach halb 8 (also direkt nach dem Twink)........... nix.

Wie du siehst warte ich jetzt knapp 28 Std also deutlich mehr als 12 Sdt und mehr als 24 std darauf dass ich den wieder anquatschen kann. Nix ist.

Es wäre schön wenn gesagt würde in welchen Intervallen das gemacht wird und wie von mir oben schon geschildert sollten das 24 std sein kann ich mir die Sachen abschminken da ich nicht genug marken zusammen bekommen werde.


Wie gesagt spinnen wir das ganze weiter und nehmen an jemand möchte wirklich nur DIe klamotten und das Mitgliedsschreiben haben.

Wenn man 49 Marken am Tag bekommt (24 rennen,15 schreier,10 Dunkeleisen.) Dann braucht man T*definitiv 11 **Tage* da man 550 Marken braucht wenn man die Klamotten nicht umtauschen möchte.

Bei einem 14 Tägigen Fest finde ich es schon happig 11 Tage davon Sich einzuloggen um die Quest zu machen nur damit man genug marken hat.


----------



## otty5 (21. September 2009)

Danke @ Noamuth Aleanvirr und Dagol, werds wohl erstmal beim wyrmruhtempel versuchen


----------



## MiezTheKatz (21. September 2009)

Ich hab da auch mal eine Frage, 
is auch mein erster Eintag hier im Forum, also nicht lachen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin erst LvL 75 das heißt ich kann die Quest Beleidigt Coren Düsterbräu noch nicht annehmen.
Wenn ich jetzt aber mit meiner Gilde da rein gehe, einer von denen die Quest annimmt krieg ich dann trotzdem den Erfolg?
Auch wenn ich die Quest selbst nicht gemacht habe?

Danke für die Tipps!

mfg Ghostblood


----------



## Mikolomeus (21. September 2009)

das heißt nicht braufest sondern BIERFEST!


----------



## Gierdre (21. September 2009)

MiezTheKatz schrieb:


> Bin erst LvL 75 das heißt ich kann die Quest Beleidigt Coren Düsterbräu noch nicht annehmen.
> Wenn ich jetzt aber mit meiner Gilde da rein gehe, einer von denen die Quest annimmt krieg ich dann trotzdem den Erfolg?
> Auch wenn ich die Quest selbst nicht gemacht habe?
> mfg Ghostblood



Ganz sicher, dass Du den Quest nicht annehmen kannst?

Musst erst den Quest in Kharanos holen "Rettet das Braufest" (oder so ähnlich), den im Schwarzfels abgeben, dann kriegst den Quest mit der Beleidigung.

Aber egal, in jedem Fall, bekommst Du den Erfolg, wenn Du mit in der Gruppe bist, die Coren legt. Mit oder ohne Quest, spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Hoffe das hilft Dir!

Zum Thema noch: Ich hätte es auch schöner gefunden noch ein paar Marken ergattern zu können um sich alles holen zu können. Ist schade, aber ich werde die Klamotten zurück geben, um alle Erfolge und das Elekk-Baby zu bekommen. Überhaupt Blizz ab und an mal ne neue Quest im Vergleich zum Jahr davor, kann doch nicht so schwer sein. Piratentag war auch eher enttäuschend...


----------



## MiezTheKatz (21. September 2009)

Also die Vorquest hab ich schon gemacht, 
nur jetzt hat er nen Silbernes ! überm Kopf was ja bedeutet Stufenanforderung nicht erfüllt!
Also wenn ich den Erfolg hab dann muss ich ja nur nach Tanzen und und Bier Abo machen!
Oder gibt das Elek auch nen Erfolg?


----------



## MOurlOk (21. September 2009)

FÜr das mount bekommt man eine heldentat hab ne Gnom Kriegerin mit braufestkodo und hab Heldentat



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gierdre (21. September 2009)

MiezTheKatz schrieb:


> Also die Vorquest hab ich schon gemacht,
> nur jetzt hat er nen Silbernes ! überm Kopf was ja bedeutet Stufenanforderung nicht erfüllt!
> Also wenn ich den Erfolg hab dann muss ich ja nur nach Tanzen und und Bier Abo machen!
> Oder gibt das Elek auch nen Erfolg?



Nein, für das Elek gibt es keinen Erfolg.


----------

